# Boot sur Windows 10 impossible après MAJ High Sierra



## lotanbaba (25 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait la mise à jour MacOS High Sierra hier et depuis, impossible de booter sur ma partition Windows 10. Pourtant elle est bien visible dans le boot manager lorsque j'appuie sur la touche "alt" au démarrage mais lorsque je la sélectionne, j'ai un écran noir sans aucun curseur ni indication, comme si le MBR de Windows (HMBR ?) était corrompu.

Voilà le détail de mes partitions :

*diskutil list*


```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         237.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                261.1 GB   disk0s4
   5: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC               923.8 MB   disk0s5
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *237.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 2190455B-40DF-47FB-B6A7-F252E554A817
                                 Unencrypted
```
*
diskutil cs list*


```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group A8D3B404-1E02-4512-9E80-9F6FBDFAFB69
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         237362966528 B (237.4 GB)
    Free Space:   10645504 B (10.6 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 54D9AC68-D42E-42FF-83A2-BD862178CED0
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     237362966528 B (237.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 68094F37-61FC-4CFC-8C37-76CA97F5BC32
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Encryption Type:         None
        Conversion Status:       NoConversion
        Conversion Direction:    -none-
        Has Encrypted Extents:   No
        Fully Secure:            No
        Passphrase Required:     No
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 2190455B-40DF-47FB-B6A7-F252E554A817
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          236999999488 B (237.0 GB)
            Conversion Progress:   -none-
            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```

Ainsi que les infos gdisk si ça peut aider :


```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): p
Disk /dev/disk0: 977105060 sectors, 465.9 GiB
Sector size (logical): 512 bytes
Disk identifier (GUID): 94CC674B-907B-47A6-9B78-C94D452F2680
Partition table holds up to 128 entries
Main partition table begins at sector 2 and ends at sector 33
First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 977105026
Partitions will be aligned on 8-sector boundaries
Total free space is 2423 sectors (1.2 MiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name
   1              40          409639   200.0 MiB   EF00  EFI System Partition
   2          409640       464009183   221.1 GiB   AF05  Customer
   3       464009184       465278719   619.9 MiB   AB00  Recovery HD
   4       465278976       975298577   243.2 GiB   0700  BOOTCAMP
   5       975300608       977104895   881.0 MiB   2700  

Expert command (? for help): o


Disk size is 977105060 sectors (465.9 GiB)

MBR disk identifier: 0x00000000

MBR partitions:


Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code

   1                     1       409639   primary     0xEE

   2                409640    464009183   primary     0xAF

   3      *      465278976    975298577   primary     0x07
```


Désolé si c'est un doublon, j'ai juste trouvé ce post de alex-rcs qui a exactement le même problème que moi, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution : https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-de-demarrage-bootcamp.1286127/

Merci à vous !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2018)

Salut *lotanbaba
*
Splendide présentation de documents !

----------

Tu as déjà un système de stockage *CoreStorage* qui ne te sert à rien et qui est logiquement réversible sans destruction pour le volume terminal *Macintosh HD* -->

```
Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)
```

La commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage revert 2190455B-40DF-47FB-B6A7-F252E554A817
```


assure cette déconstruction. Re-démarre ensuite et repasse un : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 et tu auras une configuration du disque simplifiée (plus de virtualisation de disque *Logical Volume*).

----------

Est-ce que tu sais à présent à quoi correspond cette partition de queue de disque identifiée seulement par un *UUID* -->

```
5: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC               923.8 MB   disk0s5
```


*923 Mo* : ça ne fait pas lourd. Est-ce une partition auxiliaire de Windows ?

----------

Il est intéressant de noter que : quoique tu aies installée Windows-10 = le 1er OS Windows de type *UEFI* (qui boote par un programme de type *EFI* > lisant une table de partition  *GPT* > et exécutant un *boot_loader bootmgr.efi*) --> cet OS démarrait manifestement sur ton disque en mode *Legacy* (old school = à la manière de Windows-7) : par un *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI* > lisant une table de partition *HMBR* (*MBR* *H*ybridée de la description de 3 partitions empruntée à la *GPT* principale) > et exécutant un *boot_loader* alternatif *bootmgr*.

C'est avéré par le scan initial de *gdisk* --> 

```
MBR: hybrid
```

Étant donné ce boot "*Legacy*" > tu te dis : tout se passe -->


lotanbaba a dit:


> comme si le MBR de Windows (HMBR ?) était corrompu



C'est ce qu'on a envie de conjecturer tout de suite. Pourtant le tableau de la *HMBR* fournie par le même *gdisk* -->

```
MBR partitions:
Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1       409639   primary     0xEE
   2                409640    464009183   primary     0xAF
   3      *      465278976    975298577   primary     0x07
```


montre avec toute la clarté requise que 3 partitions (pré-définies par la *GPT* principale) se trouvent décrites en mode *MBR* : la partition *EFI* > la partition MacOS > la partition Windows - chacune avec un *hex code* exact > une localisation identique au bloc près à la correspondante de la *GPT* >  la partition *BOOTCAMP* avec un *** signalant que le « *bootable_flag* » (indicateur de caractère démarrable) est bien enregistré dans la table *HMBR*.

Formellement parlant --> il n'y a rien à redire.

----------

De quelle année est ton Mac ? - quel était l'OS installé avant la mise-à-niveau à High Sierra ?

Je peux toujours te passer la série de commandes dans *gdisk* qui recrée de neuf une *HMBR* valide - si tu le souhaites.


----------



## lotanbaba (26 Février 2018)

Bonjour macomaniac,

Merci pour ton retour très détaillé !

*Update du jour :* finalement je me suis rendu compte ce matin que High Sierra avait bien été téléchargé ... mais pas installé donc j'étais toujours en Yosemite ! 

Bref, j'ai fait la mise à jour et j'avais toujours le problème, mais plus de partition CoreStorage & cie donc ton opération de revert était devenue obsolète.
Je me suis donc demandé si ce fail de boot Windows via Bootcamp ne venait tout simplement pas d'une mise à jour de Windows ? Et dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas essayer de construire un GPT pour booter en UEFI plutôt qu'en Legacy, et ainsi remplacer le HBMR ? Ce que j'ai fait, et ça a fonctionné !! 

Je m'en veux juste de ne pas avoir testé ce que tu décris dans ce post : https://forums.macg.co/threads/windows-ne-demarre-plus-boot-camp.1287760/#post-13095365
Je l'ai lu hier, mais en parcourant les messages suivants, j'ai pensé que cette étape était inutile.

Bref, tout est reparti de plus belle sans aucune ré-installation, je suis refait !
Un grand merci pour ton message, et surtout celui de l'autre discussion qui m'a mis sur la piste !! 

PS : La dernière partition disk0s5 est un la partition recovery de Windows apparement. Elle a été renommée suite à la mise à jour High Sierra.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2018)

Je déduis te cette remarque :


lotanbaba a dit:


> pourquoi ne pas essayer de construire un GPT pour booter en UEFI plutôt qu'en Legacy, et ainsi remplacer le HBMR ? Ce que j'ai fait, et ça a fonctionné !!




qu'après ta mise-à-niveau à High Sierra --> tu as réussi à installer et démarrer Windows en mode *UEFI* (*EFI* --> *GPT* --> *bootmgr.efi*)

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> que je voie à quoi ressemble la configuration actuelle de ton disque.


----------



## lotanbaba (11 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je déduis te cette remarque :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, et tout fonctionne nickel maintenant. 
Voilà le résultat de mon disque pour info :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         238.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                261.1 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         923.8 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +238.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            186.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 38.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2018)

lotanbaba a dit:


> tout fonctionne nickel maintenant.



alors ne réveillons pas le chat qui dort...


----------



## Oudeis_again (2 Avril 2018)

Salut à tous !
     Loin de moi l'idée de "réveiller le chat qui dort", mais je rencontre un problème avec Bootcamp et Windows qui a des points communs avec celui que tu as connu, lotanbaba. Et comme tu sembles avoir trouvé ta solution, je me suis dit qu'il était peut-être bête d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion qui viendrait faire doublon.
     Tu écris dans l'un de tes messages : 


lotanbaba a dit:


> Je me suis donc demandé si ce fail de boot Windows via Bootcamp ne venait tout simplement pas d'une mise à jour de Windows ? Et dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas essayer de construire un GPT pour booter en UEFI plutôt qu'en Legacy, et ainsi remplacer le HBMR ? Ce que j'ai fait, et ça a fonctionné !!


     Je pense que c'est ce qui m'est arrivé : une mise à jour de Windows 10 interdit depuis lors son démarrage, car il semble être passé en mode "legacy boot". J'ai donc lu cette discussion avec espoir - sauf que je n'ai pas la moindre idée de la manière dont on peut construire un GPT qui remplacera le MBR hybride ! Faut-il recourir à gdisk ?
    J'espère que tu pourras apporter tes lumières sur ce point !
     Pour info, je suis sur un iMac Retina 4k 21,5 pouces de 2017, MacOs High Sierra 10.13.4.
    Merci par avance !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2018)

Salut *Oudeis_again
*
Faute de *lotanbaba* > je peux toujours te faire la conversation.

Pour commencer --> va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque.


----------



## Oudeis_again (2 Avril 2018)

Salut macomaniac,
      Merci beaucoup de ton intervention ! J'ai lu pas mal de discussions sur le forum dans lesquelles tes participations me paraissaient des plus positives, je suis donc très heureux que tu "viennes me faire la conversation".
     Voici les infos que tu m'as demandées : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            897.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                102.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +897.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 4E68B720-A951-4A85-A456-27CA0BF06899
                                 Unencrypted
```
     Pour info, ma partition Bootcamp est bien de 102 Go.
    Je ne sais pas si tu pourras en faire quelque chose, mais merci de ton message.

P.S. : j'utilise un logiciel tiers ("P...n") qui me permet de lire et d'écrire (sauf sur la partition Bootcamp) sur les disques NTFS. Habituellement, cette application signale que mon disque Bootcamp est en UEFI ; depuis le problème et le non-démarrage, il le signale en "Legacy Boot", c'est ce qui m'avait permis de comprendre d'où venait le problème.
P.S.S. : c'est déjà la deuxième fois que j'ai ce souci ; à chaque fois, une mise à jour de Windows 10 avait précédé l'altération. La première fois, j'avais choisi de détruire la partition Bootcamp avant de la réinstaller...mais si je pouvais éviter ça de nouveau !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2018)

Pour inspecter les tables de partition (en simple lecture) > il faut que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) soit désactivé.

Donc le préalable est de connaître le statut du *SIP* --> passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne le statut du *SIP*

Poste ce retour.


----------



## Oudeis_again (2 Avril 2018)

Il est activé.

```
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2018)

Pour le désactiver > il faut passer une commande dans le Terminal de l'OS de secours (commande invalide dans le Terminal de macOS).

Donc démarre les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Passe la commande  :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui instruit la désactivation du *SIP* ; elle prend effet au re-démarrage

Redémarre normalement sur macOS > réouvre ta session. Tu peux vérifier par un nouveau :

```
csrutil status
```


la désactivation du *SIP*.


----------



## Oudeis_again (2 Avril 2018)

Voilà qui est fait.

```
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```


après validation --> une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

la commande affiche la distribution des blocs du disque > dont les tables de partitions sur les blocs du secteur d'amorçage

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## Oudeis_again (2 Avril 2018)

_Done_. Voici le résultat :

```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1752654008      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1753063648     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1754333184   199190528      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1953523712        1423        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2018)

Cette ligne en haut de tableau -->

```
0           1         PMBR
```


veut dire que sur le bloc *0* du disque (1er bloc) il y a une table *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) qui ne décrit aucune des partitions définies par la table *GPT* principale (des *32* blocs suivants) > mais emballe l'ensemble de l'espace du disque dans une partition unique de type *0xEE* = partition "de type *EFI GPT*" > absolument inservable pour un boot en mode *Legacy* (= par un *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI*). En résumé : une *PMBR* est une table *MBR* bidon > qui protège l'espace du disque contre un accès en mode "*boot Legacy*".

dans cette configuration --> seule la table *GPT* est actuellement valide > et c'est elle seule qui permet un boot par l'*EFI*. Windows sur la partition *BOOTCAMP* ne peut donc être booté qu'en mode *UEFI* (par exécution d'un *boot_loader bootmgr.efi*.

Tu n'es donc pas dans la situation de ton prédécesseur de ce fil *lotanbaba* > mais dans une situation inverse : pas de *HMBR* mais une *PMBR* > et Windows bloqué dans un boot de type *UEFI*.


----------



## Oudeis_again (2 Avril 2018)

Je comprends, et ce que tu dis confirme ce que j'avais cru comprendre de manière très bassement empirique. Penses-tu qu'il y ait un moyen, sans réinstallation de Windows, de le faire rebasculer vers un _boot_ en UEFI - et ce, à partir de la session Mac, puisque celle de Windows 10 ne peut pas être démarrée (ouh là, je ne suis pas certain qu'un être humain puisse comprendre ma question formulée ainsi...) ? Je reformule : Windows 10 ne peut démarrer qu'en UEFI sur mon iMac ; il semble être réglé, depuis la mise à jour, pour démarrer en Legacy ; comment le faire revenir à la raison ?
     Enfin, penses-tu que je ferais mieux d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion ?
     Bravo, en tout cas, pour ton analyse très éclairée de résultats qui sont bien au-delà de ma compréhension !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2018)

On peut toujours essayer de faire démarrer ton Windows 10 en mode *Legacy* (les 2 possibilités existent pour cet OS). Parce qu'en mode *UEFI* > qui est le mode commandé par l'actuelle configuration du disque --> si ça ne démarre pas actuellement > je ne vois pas comment réparer ça.


----------



## Oudeis_again (2 Avril 2018)

Deux questions me viennent à l'esprit : est-ce qu'il est possible, sur High Sierra, de démarrer un système (Windows ou Linux) autrement qu'en UEFI ? Les changements qui permettraient de faire démarrer Windows 10 en mode legacy pourraient-ils rendre mon système (le macOs ; Windows 10 importe finalement peu) instable ?
     Si tu penses qu'il n'y aura pas d'instabilité, et si tu es d'accord pour m'accompagner dans cette expérience, alors je suis partant ! Quand tu en auras le temps, et si tu veux bien, explique-moi comment on pourrait faire démarrer Windows en legacy ; même si ça ne fonctionne pas, ça ne pourra qu'être instructif !
    En tout cas, quelle que soit ta réponse, un grand merci pour ta contribution, tu m'as déjà bien aidé !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2018)

Je me souviens d'un cas où High Sierra était installé et où Windows 10 bootait en mode *Legacy*. Cette capacité de démarrer s'était trouvée corrompue > et en recréant une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* avec les bons descripteurs --> voici que Windows démarrait de nouveau.

On pourra toujours essayer le même procédé sur ton disque. Mais disons (en ce qui me concerne) : ce ne sera pas ce soir mais un autre jour.


----------



## Oudeis_again (2 Avril 2018)

Pas de souci, si tu es partant pour m'expliquer la procédure, c'est bien entendu quand tu le voudras !
Merci encore, macomaniac, et à bientôt !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2018)

*Oudeis*

Tu n'auras qu'à faire signe dans ce fil > quand tu seras disponible.


----------



## Oudeis_again (7 Avril 2018)

Salut macomaniac,
    Semaine un peu chargée, je n'ai pas eu assez de temps pour moi pour faire signe avant, désolé ! J'ai plus de latitude aujourd'hui. Si jamais c'est le cas pour toi, et que tu as toujours envie de me guider, je suis preneur !
   À bientôt !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

*Oudeis*

Pour cette opération > il faut utiliser l'exécutable *gdisk* créé par _Roderick Smith_ (le développeur de rEFInd).

Va à cette page de SourceForge : ☞*GPT Fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) > presse le bouton vert *Download* > ce qui te fait obtenir  un paquet d'installation *gdisk-1.0.3.pkg* > double-clique-le > ce qui va faire s'installer *gdisk* at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk*. L'utilitaire est désormais appelable directement dans une commande du Terminal.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


et poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Oudeis_again (7 Avril 2018)

Merci de me répondre si rapidement ! Je suis content de te retrouver.
Voici le tableau :

```
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

Alors pour créer une *H*ybrid_*MBR* sur le bloc *0* décrivant l'actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP disk0s4* -->

- à la suite de l'invite de commande du menu principal :

```
Command (? for help):
```
tape :

```
r
```
(comme *r*ecovery mode) et valide --> ce qui affiche :

```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```
tape :

```
h
```
(comme *h*ybrid) et valide --> ce qui affiche :

```
WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.
Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:
```
tape :

```
4
```
(comme partition n°*4*) et valide --> ce qui affiche :

```
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N):
```
tape :

```
y
```
(comme *y*es) et valide --> ce qui affiche :

```
Creating entry for GPT partition #4 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default AF):
```
tape :

```
07
```
(comme le hex code *07*00 abrégé de *Microsoft Basic Data*) et valide --> ce qui affiche :

```
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N):
```
tape :

```
y
```
(comme *y*es) et valide --> ce qui affiche :

```
Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N):
```
tape :

```
n
```
(comme *n*o) et valide --> ce qui affiche :

```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```
tape :

```
w
```
(comme *w*rite) et valide --> ce qui affiche :

```
Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!
Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
```
tape :

```
y
```
(comme *y*es) et valide --> ce qui affiche :

```
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk5.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
```

Tu récupères l'invite de commande régulière du Terminal > signe que *gdisk* a quitté. Re-démarre une fois ton Mac > de retour dans ta session > repasse une commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


et poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Oudeis_again (7 Avril 2018)

Voilà, c'est fait - après un redémarrage un peu lent !
Voici le tableau :

```
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

Tu as bien une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0*.

En guise de vérification -->


tape *r* et valide pour passer en *r*ecovery mode > puis tape *o* et valide pour *o*uvrir la table *HMBR* du bloc *0*

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Oudeis_again (7 Avril 2018)

Je te poste ça :

```
Disk size is 1953525168 sectors (931.5 GiB)
MBR disk identifier: 0x00000000
MBR partitions:

Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1   1754333183   primary     0xEE
   2      *     1754333184   1953523711   primary     0x07
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

Comme tu peux le voir > l'actuelle table *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) décrit 2 partitions -->

```
1                     1   1754333183   primary     0xEE
```


est la 1ère partition décrite dans la *HMBR* et aussi la 1ère de la *GPT* à laquelle sa délimitation sur les blocs a été empruntée. Elle a le type *0x00* > càd. *EFI GPT* et correspond à la partition *EFI disk0s1*


```
2      *     1754333184   1953523711   primary     0x07
```


est la 2è partition décrite dans la *HMBR* mais la 4è de la *GPT*. Elle a le type *0x07* > càd. *Microsoft Basic Data* et correspond à la partition *BOOTCAMP disk0s4*. La présence d'un astérisque *** signale que cette partition est marquée comme "démarrable" dans la table *HMBR*.

Les 2 partitions intercalaires de la *GPT* (*disk0s2* principale porteuse d'un *CoreStorage* et *disk0s3* de secours *Recovery HD*) ont été échappées de description dans la *HMBR*.

----------

Il n'y a plus qu'à tester si la recréation d'une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* va pouvoir permettre un boot en mode "*Legacy*" (héritage = par un *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI*) de l'OS Windows dans le volume *BOOTCAMP*

Re-démarre avec "*alt*" --> à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > choisis le volume *Windows* -->


indique si ça démarre ou si ça plante


----------



## Oudeis_again (7 Avril 2018)

Hélas !...ça ne fonctionne pas.
J'avais d'abord jeté un oeil aux Préférences système > Disque de démarrage, et j'avais alors obtenu le message d'erreur suivant en sélectionnant "BOOTCAMP Windows" : 

```
Vous ne pouvez pas modifier le disque de démarrage du disque sélectionné.
L'outil de validation n'est pas en mesure de définir le disque de démarrage actif.
```
J'ai tout de même tenté le coup en redémarrant avec la touche "alt" : seul MacOS était disponible pour le démarrage.
Doit-on en conclure que sur mon ordinateur récent, seuls les démarrages en UEFI sont possibles ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

Oudeis_again a dit:


> mon ordinateur récent



De quand date ton Mac, déjà ?


----------



## Oudeis_again (7 Avril 2018)

2017. Je l'ai eu en décembre !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

Ouf ! --> aucune chance de booter en mode "*Legacy*" un W-10-






Alors tu es bon pour un nouveau cycle dans *gdisk* --> qui va reconvertir la *HMBR* à une *PMBR* (table bidon = le défaut).

Voici le tuto pour cette opération  (tu remarqueras qu'à l'image de toutes les autres sortes de destruction > ça va beaucoup plus vite qu'une construction) -->

- à la suite de l'invite de commande :

```
Command (? for help):
```

tu tapes :


```
x
```

(comme e*x*pert mode) et tu valides --> ce qui affiche :


```
Expert command (? for help): ?
```

tu tapes :


```
n
```

(comme *n*ew Protective_MBR) et tu valides --> ce qui affiche :


```
Expert command (? for help):
```

tu tapes :


```
w
```

(comme *w*rite) et tu valides --> ce qui te affiche :


```
Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
```

tu tapes :


```
y
```

(comme *y*es) et tu valides --> ce qui te affiche :


```
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk5.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
```

avec récupération de l'invite de commande régulière du Terminal > signe que *gdisk* a quitté.

Re-démarre une fois > puis de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


et poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Oudeis_again (7 Avril 2018)

C'est fait : tout semble revenu à la "normale".

```
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

Oui : tout est revenu au défaut > avec une *Protective_MBR* sur le bloc *0*. À défaut de résoudre ton problème > ça t'aura fait une va-et-vient récréatif dans *gdisk*.

Il est clair que ton Mac ultra-récent ne peut booter W-10 qu'en mode *UEFI*. Donc dans la configuration actuelle du secteur d'amorçage du disque.

Je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire pour permettre le redémarrage de ton Windows.


----------



## Oudeis_again (7 Avril 2018)

Comme tu le disais justement, la destruction est toujours plus rapide que la construction : il me reste à supprimer une nouvelle fois ma partition Bootcamp, pour la recréer et réinstaller Windows 10. Il n'y a là rien de grave - il faudra juste que je me renseigne sur les moyens de bloquer ces mises à jour de Windows - ou du moins de faire en sorte qu'elles ne puissent plus modifier le mode de boot.
    En tout cas, je te remercie grandement, macomaniac, du temps et de l'énergie que tu as consacrés à mon petit problème. J'ai beaucoup apprécié ta compétence, mais aussi (et surtout ? car c'est quelque chose à quoi je suis très sensible) la pédagogie avec laquelle tu détailles les procédures. J'en sais plus qu'avant nos échanges, et c'est beaucoup !
   Me permettras-tu d'abuser encore un peu de ta patience et de ta gentillesse avec une dernière question ? Penses-tu que ce soit une bonne idée de rétablir le S.I.P., que j'avais désactivé à ta demande ? En effet, dans un autre fil de discussion, tu semblais penser que c'était un système de protection excessif...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

Pour réactiver le *SIP* > c'est la commande :

```
csrutil enable
```


uniquement dans le Terminal de la session de secours

Si l'activation du *SIP* ne te gênait pas auparavant > alors tu peux le réactiver. En ce qui me concerne > le *SIP* me gêne pour des expérimentations fréquentes sur la *NVRAM* > les tables de partition > les types de partitions et autres manipulations : c'est pourquoi je le laisse en permanence désactivé > car je ne pourrais pas m'amuser à re-démarrer 2 fois (aller > retour) pour le désactiver > puis re-démarrer 2 fois (aller > retour) pour le réactiver > et da capo à chaque fois que je voudrais faire un test soit 4 re-démarrages à chaque occurrence.


----------



## Oudeis_again (7 Avril 2018)

Okay. Encore une fois merci, bon week-end à toi !


----------



## Sop78 (9 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir,
J’ai aussi un problème.
Depuis la mise à jour mojave, je ne peux plus aller sur la partition Windows de mon mac.
Un message apparaît : récupération
Votre pc doit être réparé 
Code erreur : 0xc0000225

Merci d’avance


----------

